# Cold Weather Smokes



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The weather is turning cooler, and I am starting to lay in my stash of cold weather smokes. Boxes of Palmas Puro and Villiger Maduro arrived last Thursday as I was on my way out of town.

I was finally able to snag a couple boxes of Villiger Maduros. Thes are great for a quick smoke over lunch - or when it's freezing cold outside.

The Palmas look good enough to eat! I couldn't resist, and just had to fire one up over the weekend. This is a great smoke, and petite corona sized to boot. The only place I was able to find them was Fuller's Pullers. I will be ordering more - they are just that good! Thanks to Jesse (Cigar Jack) for turning me onto these.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen the Villiger in my local shop... I can't bring myself to try one. I may have to break down and do it though.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

How are the Villiger Maduros? 
I've had the natural I found it to be pretty good.
and how much did you pay for a box?


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I've seen the Villiger in my local shop... I can't bring myself to try one. *I may have to break down and do it though*.


Do force yourself...I haven't had the maduro, but the regular stick is a great little smoke-especially for a machine made cigar. I imagine the maduro's are even better.

The Palmas look awesome Mike...


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

i love villigers the name says it all i have to get a box of them mby of you you cant smoke that many cigars can you now


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> How are the Villiger Maduros?
> I've had the natural I found it to be pretty good.
> and how much did you pay for a box?


If you like the Villiger natural (and you're a maduro man like I am), you will like the maduro's even more.

Box of 50 is $39.99 here:
http://www.2guyssmokeshop.com/Villiger+Export+Maduro+Boxs.html

Five packs are $4.79 which is on par with my B&M.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff there Mike! The Maduro Villiger's are a great short smoke. Tasty and easy to have when you want a quick little cigar. Those Palmas look great too! 

CD


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> If you like the Villiger natural (and you're a maduro man like I am), you will like the maduro's even more.
> 
> Box of 50 is $39.99 here:
> http://www.2guyssmokeshop.com/Villiger+Export+Maduro+Boxs.html
> ...


I'm a big time maduro guy as well.
thanks for the link! do these smokes need to be
kept in a humi?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

louistogie said:


> do these smokes need to be
> kept in a humi?


From what I understand, the Villiger Exports are "dry cured" and don't need a humi. Charlie (Labman) might be able to chime in here. That said, my B&M keeps these in their humidor. I keep the boxes on my desk, and single sticks in a leather pouch in my pocket for work.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, from what I know, you are right on. These smokes are dry cured and do not need the same humidification as premium cigars would. Think of them as cigar-ettes. As long as they are not dried to the bone, you will be fine to smoke them.

CD


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> From what I understand, the Villiger Exports are "dry cured" and don't need a humi. Charlie (Labman) might be able to chime in here. That said, my B&M keeps these in their humidor. I keep the boxes on my desk, and single sticks in a leather pouch in my pocket for work.


Yeah that what I heard but I just wanted to make sure.
cool thanks a lot!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmmm I see your Palmas Puro don't have the Cedar Sleeves. Strange....


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw Cigar Jack's review of the Palmas and it is definitely something I will need to try. Has anyone had the robusto size? That's the size I'm thinking of getting.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I have alan, and those are very good, too. I think the PC's flavors are a bit more intense though.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank's I'm going to head over to Fuller's and pick-up a 5 pack before committing to a box. As to the Villiager - that just sounds scary. Dry cured cigars? I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that the weather is getting cooler I am actually going be able to enjoy smoking outside. I smoke those shorties in the summer! Oh how the regions toy with us cigar smokers.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

alanf said:


> Thank's I going to head over to Fuller's and pick-up a 5 pack before committing to a box. As to the Villiager - that just sounds scary. Dry cured cigars? I think I'll pass on that one.


Ya know Alan, that's what I said at first. Thing is, I LOVE 'em as a short smoke now. They don't taste dry at all. Very tasty - just ask Webmeister - I think he bought out the entire inventory for the East coast! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Tried a couple of the Villiger's a while back and I was hooked! I've been giving sticks to friends and associates - they have the same reaction. I used to smoke the RP Juniors prior to that. These are a good short smoke, don't require a humi, and are well priced.

There may still be a little stock available, but hurry while supplies last!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, aren't you the local Villiger distributor? 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Impossible... I would smoke all the profits. That would be like me being the local Tatuaje and Illusione distributor. It's a good way to put me in the poor house fo shizzle!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Ya know Alan, that's what I said at first. Thing is, I LOVE 'em as a short smoke now. They don't taste dry at all. Very tasty - just ask Webmeister - I think he bought out the entire inventory for the East coast!
> 
> CD


Ok, since I really respect your opinion and the Webmeister's, I'm going to get a box. They aren't that expensive and if I don't like them, I'll throw them your way.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Chateau Fuente Maduro's take about a half hour to smoke... I'm stocking up on them for the down-to-39-degree weather that happens in Houston after Christmas... <G>


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hahaha one more thing, which way do you smoke those?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I received my 5 pack of the Palmas Puro Maduro today from Fullers. I just couldn't wait to give one of them a try. This was a nice recommendation - very tasty and it made lots of good smelling smoke. Definitely worth a box purchase. Thanks. 

However - stupid me - I ordered the wrong Villiger. I mistakenly ordered the Villiger Premium #7 Sumatra instead of the Export. :brick: Unfortunately, these are not my cup of tea (or cigar for that matter). They come foil wrapped with a precut V-cut. They are well constructed and the one I had burned fine, I just didn't care for the taste. Does anyone want the remainder of the box (19)? I'll ship them out to you at no cost; otherwise, Mr. Sanitation Engineer will be taking them.

Now, I have to go find some Exports.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the Villigaer's Alan - I made a similar mistake with a box of Zinos a few years back. Instead of my precious Zino Platinum's, I ended up with a bunch of foil wrapped, pre-V-cut, sticks that were not to my liking. I smoked them, but didn't really enjoy them.

Love those Palmas Puro petite coronas though. Very nice smoke!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Web - where do you suggest I get some of those export maduros?


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

alanf said:


> Web - where do you suggest I get some of those export maduros?


I'm interested in knowing the answer to that one too.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's where I bought mine...

A box of 50 plus a bonus 5-pack for $39.99
http://www.2guyssmokeshop.com/Villiger+Export+Maduro+Boxs.html

or you can buy a single 5-pack for $4.79
http://www.2guyssmokeshop.com/Villiger+Export+Maduro+5+Packs.html

They also sell the Villiger Export naturals if you prefer...


----------

